# Does basmati rice come in a short grain variety??



## larry_stewart (Nov 17, 2009)

Ok,  I know this may be a dumb question, and the only basmati rice ive had has been long grain.  For all I know, basmati may even mean long rain.  But , im looking for a short grain rice that has a similar taste to basmati.

Does anything exist out there similar to what im describing?  Or am I just a jack *** ?? or both ?

larry


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 17, 2009)

Basmati is a long grain rice.

Don't know if there is a short grain rice with similar taste.

I don't don't think you're a jack***.  Other opinions may vary.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 17, 2009)

Read this on rice varieties and their descriptions. Scroll down to *kalijira rice *- sounds like what you may be looking for, but I have no idea where you can buy it. What are you doing that you need to use a short rice?


----------



## larry_stewart (Nov 18, 2009)

Well, Im trying to be creative and clever.

As you might have seen in one of my other threads, my wife has recently got into a sushi kick (vegetarian sushi rolls). I dont mind them, but to be honest, im not a big fan of japanese foods/ flavors.  So it got my creative mind thinking, that maybe if i can get a shorter grain, stickier version of a basmati-like rice, i could do the same type of thing ( rice roll) but stuffed with indian flavored items.  Maybe it sounds a little crazy,  maybe its even been done before,  but heck, it will give me something to do on my day off .  and the worst thing that can happen, is i waste a little rice.

larry


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 18, 2009)

Sushi rice is a short grain.  You don't have to flavor it with rice wine and sugar so it tastes like sushi.  You could prepare regular sushi rice and flavor it with Indian flavors instead.


----------



## larry_stewart (Nov 18, 2009)

I was thinking that as a last resort, but since i really like the flavor of the basmati, Id like to give that a go, or maybe i can just mix a little in with the sushi rice ( after they are both cooked of course) just to get that basmati flavor.


----------



## vyapti (Nov 18, 2009)

There are Thai varieties of short, glutenous rice that might suit your needs.  You might also drop by an Asian grocer and ask them what they've got.


----------



## radhuni (Nov 21, 2009)

Basmati rice also come in short grain variety. We use short grain basmati rice for preparing 'kheer', 'khichuri', 'sweet pulao'.

I have both short grain and long grain basmati rice in kitchen, I am giving a picture of both.


----------

